# hearing myself talk



## jamesr (Apr 10, 2010)

hearing myself talk feels so strange. In the middle of a conversation I will feel like my voice sounds weird. There is also a feeling that what I'm saying does not make sense. Or I feel like I'm not really saying anything. I don't know how to explain it. Can anybody else relate ?


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

i hate talking, i dont recognise my voice, and i really feel like its changed, gotten softer or higher pitched or something, either way its a pretty big deal for me


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

jamesr said:


> hearing myself talk feels so strange. In the middle of a conversation I will feel like my voice sounds weird. There is also a feeling that what I'm saying does not make sense. Or I feel like I'm not really saying anything. I don't know how to explain it. Can anybody else relate ?


I can relate to all three experiences.

As for the first it is one of those it can be hard to relax about because it is so jarring.
I went through a period reently where I kept on asking my husband "Do I sound strange right now? Do I sound different at all?" but no. I never do. It is purely internal.

Sometimes I listen to myself wondering what I am going to say next as I hear myself say it - that can be frustrating if I don't particularly feel/agree what I am saying (if that makes any sense). Like an involuntary trip into my subconscious because after all those words are coming from somewhere in here. It might not feel like it but I came up with those words myself.

Sometimes I don't even know what I am saying. I'll be deep in thought and when I "come up for air" I can hear my voice and I realize with a jolt that I must have been speaking to someone for a while. Fuck knows what I am saying. I'll just sit there in the back of my head wondering if this sounds like gibberish to the perosn I am talking to as well and for a moment I panic (the part of me caught in the back of my head that is, not the disconnected bit that does the talking I think). Then when I see the other person answering back I'll watch their face and see that this is just a normal conversation for them. By the time it is me talking again I am out of there, back to whatever I was thinking about originally, safe in the knowledge the auto pilot is not so auto as it seems. I guess when this happens I just need some time to myself really badly and I split in two while my sense of self remains with the backseat driver. 
It is crazy ass to think this shit is even possible but somehow it works. Isn't the human mind amazing?


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah i think thats a major part of dp - it happens to me all the time.


----------



## Scared&Confused (Aug 18, 2010)

I know how you feel. I have this alot especially when I pay attention to it. My voice doesn't sound like mine. I hate talking sometimes.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

I used to feel that way too and sometimes my voice still sounds strange. But I think a lot of people feel that way witohut having any illnesses, ive heard people say it before.


----------



## thinkpositive (Dec 31, 2009)

jamesr said:


> hearing myself talk feels so strange. In the middle of a conversation I will feel like my voice sounds weird. There is also a feeling that what I'm saying does not make sense. Or I feel like I'm not really saying anything. I don't know how to explain it. Can anybody else relate ?


Oh dude absolutely, when I first got DP I noticed that too, like when I talked my voice sounded strange and foreign to me.


----------



## keety (Dec 22, 2010)

Its not in your head a lot of the time when you think your voice sounds different, most likely it does. I find a strain is put on my voice and its like you go monotone.


----------



## *deleted* (Nov 19, 2010)

jamesr said:


> hearing myself talk feels so strange. In the middle of a conversation I will feel like my voice sounds weird. There is also a feeling that what I'm saying does not make sense. Or I feel like I'm not really saying anything. I don't know how to explain it. Can anybody else relate ?


I completely know what you mean. And I also noticed people often say to me they do not really understand what I mean.


----------



## MEGA (Dec 3, 2010)

This is also a big problem for me. Sometimes when I talk to someone and this occurs, I get immediately depressed and find an excuse to stop talking.


----------



## Freya4SmilesAgain (Mar 8, 2010)

keety said:


> Its not in your head a lot of the time when you think your voice sounds different, most likely it does. I find a strain is put on my voice and its like you go monotone.


i totally get that. like ur voice gets boring and you're just speaking blaaaah. its horrible.


----------

